# Spero di non / Spero non + infinito



## dewill

NOTA DEL MODERATORE: discussione originata da questa in Italiano/Inglese




Danieloid said:


> Perché nel tuo post #3 mancava!


"Spero di non averti svegliato" e " spero non averti svegliato" : entrambe queste forme espressive sono corrette!
Dewill


----------



## Danieloid

Ne sei sicuro? Io non l'ho mai sentito…


----------



## Danieloid

dewill said:


> "Spero di non averti svegliato" e " spero non averti svegliato" : entrambe queste forme espressive sono corrette!
> Dewill


Dunque, ho cercato un po', e mi pare proprio che tu sia in errore. La tua sicurezza mi aveva un po' spiazzato, ma ecco le mie considerazioni.
È vero che "sperare", come altri verbi, richiede _talvolta_ la reggenza assoluta senza preposizione (si dice "_è lecito sperare nella sua clemenza_", e non "_è lecito di sperare nella sua clemenza"_), ma temo che non sia questo il caso, e che il costrutto "_spero non averti svegliato"_ sia da considerarsi errore. Sarò felice di ricredermi, naturalmente, se mi porterai ulteriori elementi a sostegno della tua affermazione.
Ciao!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Sono d'accordo (in parte, v. edit) con Danieloid 
"Spero di + infinito" è una subordinata oggettiva (=nella quale la frase all'infinito funge da oggetto di "spero"), implicita perché introdotta da "di" come sempre quando il soggetto è lo stesso della principale e come richiesto (tra gli altri) dai verbi  o locuzioni che indicano concessione, *speranza*, desiderio, ordine, divieto.

In altre parole, se l'oggettiva è esplicita (= introdotta dal _che_), la congiunzione può in alcuni casi essere omessa:
Spero che non sia vero = spero non sia vero
Spero che verrai = spero verrai
Spero che tu sia stato bene qui da noi = spero tu sia stato bene qui da noi

... ma se è implicita, ovvero introdotta da _di_ + infinito, il _di _non si può omettere ritratto alla luce delle informazioni emerse in seguito: il _di_ di norma non si omette .


EDIT: 



> Originally Posted by *Danieloid*
> "_è lecito sperare nella sua clemenza_", e non "_è lecito di sperare nella sua clemenza"_)


Vero, ma questo non dipende da "sperare", ma da "è lecito" 
In questo caso, la frase "sperare nella sua clemenza" è una proposizione soggettiva, cioè che funge da soggetto di "è lecito"  


Ciao 

dani


----------



## Angel.Aura

dewill said:


> "Spero di non averti svegliato" e " spero non averti svegliato" : entrambe queste forme espressive sono corrette!


La mia opinione, se mai servisse, dopo le ricche e definitive spiegazioni di Dani e Danieloid (sarà che il nome vi fa geniali?).


----------



## Danieloid

stella_maris_74 said:


> Vero, ma questo non dipende da "sperare", ma da "è lecito"
> In questo caso, la frase "sperare nella sua clemenza" è una proposizione soggettiva, cioè che funge da soggetto di "è lecito"
> 
> 
> Ciao
> 
> dani


Mah, guarda, io faccio una fatica boia a capire la grammatica. Secondo me "spero non averti svegliato", è sbagliato, e ho cercato di suffragare la mia convinzione cercando sulla grammatica del Serianni, dal quale ho estrapolato materiale per il mio post precedente. Per quanto riguarda l'esempio che ho fatto, e sul quale non sei d'accordo, ho trovato un esempio in Serianni, che mi sembrava equivalente, e che lui usa per spiegare la faccenda della "reggenza assoluta". Dice Serianni:


> "Si è affermato necessario eseguire quelle azioni" (Croce)


Non è una frase equivalente al mio esempio: _è lecito sperare nella sua clemenza?_
Ciao!


----------



## Necsus

dewill said:


> "Spero di non averti svegliato" e " spero non averti svegliato" : entrambe queste forme espressive sono corrette!
> Dewill


Hmm... basandomi sulla mia esperienza e sulle mie conoscenze anch'io tenderei a dire che a non essere corretta è la tua affermazione, però, a onor del vero, dal punto di vista strettamente grammaticale non è così, infatti non trovo una regola che vieti tale costruzione, casomai è l'uso a sconsigliarla . Dopo aver approfondito, posso dire che a rigore _sperare_ rientra in un gruppo di verbi per i quali la reggenza assoluta è in effetti grammaticalmente possibile (p.e. affermare, considerare, credere, dichiarare, dire, ritenere, stimare), solo che in genere, almeno per alcuni,  vi si ricorre quando il verbo prevede un predicato dell'oggetto (ho ritenuto di intervenire; ho ritenuto utile intervenire).

Come dicevo, neanch'io ho mai usato o sentito usare, né userei, _sperare+infinito_ (neanche con il predicato dell'oggetto, direi ), ma ad attestare la sua liceità sintattica, ecco anche quanto scriveva il Fornaciari _giusto qualche tempo fa _:
"§ 10. Anche cogli altri verbi suindicati si può usare l'infinito, ma colla condizione che il soggetto sottinteso di esso sia quel medesimo della proposizione principale; p. es. _*spero di partire*_, _penso d'esser uomo_, _conosco di dir bene_, _temo di non giungere a tempo_, _mi meraviglio d'essere ancor vivo_; _[...]__ ecc_. Questi verbi si costruiscono più comunemente con _di_, ma alcuni di essi anche senza; p. es. _*spero partire*_, _temo non essere a tempo_, _credo aver ragione_, _penso recarmi a Parigi_ ecc."


----------



## stella_maris_74

Danieloid said:


> Per quanto riguarda l'esempio che ho fatto, e sul quale non sei d'accordo, ho trovato un esempio in Serianni, che mi sembrava equivalente, e che lui usa per spiegare la faccenda della "reggenza assoluta". Dice Serianni:
> Quote:
> "Si è affermato necessario eseguire quelle azioni" (Croce)
> Non è una frase equivalente al mio esempio: _è lecito sperare nella sua clemenza?_
> Ciao!



Danieloid, la sostanza del mio intervento qui sopra è che la frase che tu citi dal Serianni è equivalente come costruzione a "è lecito sperare nella sua clemenza", ma non a "spero di non averti svegliato" 

Nei tuoi esempi, si tratta di proposizioni *soggettive *("sperare nella sua clemenza" e "eseguire quelle azioni") rette rispettivamente da "è lecito" e da "si è affermato necessario". 

Nel caso di "spero di non averti svegliato", la frase "di non averti svegliato" funge da *complemento oggetto* del verbo "spero" (=proposizione oggettiva).

_Spero di essere stata più chiara_, anche se _temo che stiamo virando_ verso l'off topic  (altri esempi di proposizioni oggettive )

dani
---


Necsus said:


> ecco anche quanto scriveva il Fornaciari _giusto qualche tempo fa _:
> "§ 10. Anche cogli altri verbi suindicati si può usare l'infinito, ma colla condizione che il soggetto sottinteso di esso sia quel medesimo della proposizione principale; p. es. _*spero di partire*_, _penso d'esser uomo_, _conosco di dir bene_, _temo di non giungere a tempo_, _mi meraviglio d'essere ancor vivo_; _[...]__ ecc_. Questi verbi si costruiscono più comunemente con _di_, ma alcuni di essi anche senza; p. es. _*spero partire*_, _temo non essere a tempo_, _credo aver ragione_, _penso recarmi a Parigi_ ecc."



Con tutto il rispetto per il Fornaciari (e grazie Necsus, come sempre, per la completezza delle informazioni), *spero partire*, *penso recarmi a Parigi* ecc. sono costruzioni che personalmente vedrei bene solo in un telegramma


----------



## Necsus

stella_maris_74 said:


> Con tutto il rispetto per il Fornaciari (e grazie Necsus, come sempre, per la completezza delle informazioni), *spero partire*, *penso recarmi a Parigi* ecc. sono costruzioni che personalmente vedrei bene solo in un telegramma


E io penso che probabilmente tenderei a correggerlo anche in quel contesto , ma tant'è...!


----------



## Danieloid

Be', la _Sintassi Italiana dell'uso moderno_, di Raffaello Fornaciari, è del 1881…


----------



## Necsus

Danieloid said:


> Be', la _Sintassi Italiana dell'uso moderno_, di Raffaello Fornaciari, è del 1881…


Appunto, _giusto qualche tempo fa_ . Ma, ripeto, io non ho trovato una regola che vieti questa costruzione in una lingua più attuale, quindi non mi sentirei di definirla 'non corretta', anche se sicuramente non più usata né da consigliare, come ho già detto prima (di ironie secondo me fuori luogo).


----------



## lucigao

Che discussione animata! La frase " spero non averti svegliato" ha veramente un sapore antico; se il contesto è vagamente letterario credo sia meglio "Confido di non averti svegliato", in cui c'è un po' più che una speranza, c'è la sicurezza di aver fatto tutto ilmpossibile per non svegliare il dormiente.


----------



## Danieloid

Necsus said:


> Appunto, _giusto qualche tempo fa_ . Ma, ripeto, io non ho trovato una regola che vieti questa costruzione in una lingua più attuale, quindi non mi sentirei di definirla 'non corretta', anche se sicuramente non più usata né da consigliare, come ho già detto prima.


Il fatto che le grammatiche moderne non la prevedano, però, forse legittima l'affermazione di errore. Mi chiedo cosa ne pensino i grammatici e i linguisti… (e infatti ho girato la domanda agli amici di Cruscate! )

EDIT - Bene, Marco, di Cruscate, conferma che non lo si può definire errore. È stile letterario. Onore a Necsus!


----------



## Hermocrates

Danieloid said:


> (e infatti ho girato la domanda agli amici di Cruscate! )



Una domandina spero lecita: ma costoro chi sono esattamente?  Che autorità hanno rispetto alla linguistica italiana? 

(Te lo chiedo perché mi sembra di capire che sia solo un forum a cui chiunque può iscriversi. per quanto possano essere "appassionati di lingua", io prima di considerare una fonte un'autorità in una materia accademica, vorrei vedere come minimo le sue pubblicazioni accademiche).

Rye


----------



## Danieloid

ryenart said:


> Una domandina spero lecita: ma costoro chi sono esattamente?  Che autorità hanno rispetto alla linguistica italiana?


Domanda legittima, rye.
Il fatto è che, nonostante io sia presuntuosamente convinto di scrivere in un buon italiano, sono piuttosto ignorante in materia di grammatica e quando ho dei dubbi mi rivolgo a loro. Alcuni motivano le loro risposte con argomentazioni molto specifiche, e con citazioni letterarie, riferimenti, bibliografia. Non so se possano esibire alcuna patente di autorità in materia, ma a me questo basta per considerarli punto di riferimento, pur rendendomi conto che altri la possono pensare diversamente.


----------



## Hermocrates

Danieloid said:


> Domanda legittima, rye.
> Il fatto è che, nonostante io sia presuntuosamente convinto di scrivere in un buon italiano, sono piuttosto ignorante in materia di grammatica e quando ho dei dubbi mi rivolgo a loro. Alcuni motivano le loro risposte con argomentazioni molto specifiche, e con citazioni letterarie, riferimenti, bibliografia. Non so se possano esibire alcuna patente di autorità in materia, ma a me questo basta per considerarli punto di riferimento, pur rendendomi conto che altri la possono pensare diversamente.



Be' finché le loro posizioni sono motivate da solide argomentazioni e prove tangibili, benvengano, anzi... ottimo!  Allora sì che è istruttivo (e costruttivo)

Grazie per la spiegazione!

Rye


----------



## brian

Quando ho corretto la frase di dewill non intendevo che fosse completamente errata da un punto di vista grammaticale.. solo che una costruzione del genere oggigiorno non si fa più (per quanto ne so io ). Infatti in francese si fa ancora ("j'espère faire quelque chose," "j'espère avoir fait quelque chose," ecc. senza "de," anche se, stranamente, si dice "Il est possible _de_ faire quelque chose"!) quindi non mi sorprende che "spero fare qualcosa, spero aver fatto qualcosa" _ad una volta_ si diceva.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

brian8733 said:


> Quando ho corretto la frase di dewill non intendevo che fosse completamente errata da un punto di vista grammaticale.. solo che una costruzione del genere oggigiorno non si fa più (per quanto ne so io ).



Anche per quanto ne so io 
Il fatto che chi l'ha scritto parli anche il francese è molto "sospetto" e indice di possibile confusione tra le due lingue.


----------



## Necsus

Danieloid said:


> Il fatto che le grammatiche moderne non la prevedano, però, forse legittima l'affermazione di errore. Mi chiedo cosa ne pensino i grammatici e i linguisti… (e infatti ho girato la domanda agli amici di Cruscate! )
> 
> EDIT - Bene, Marco, di Cruscate, conferma che non lo si può definire errore. È stile letterario. Onore a Necsus!


Comunque il linguista lo avevi già citato tu stesso nel post 6, e anche se la grammatica del Serianni risale al 1989, non credo proprio la si possa definire obsoleta. Parlando delle proposizioni oggettive, quello che dice per esteso in proposito è [XIV,41]:
"Col costrutto implicito l'infinito è generalmente retto da _di_, ma talvolta richiede la reggenza assoluta senza preposizione («preferisco aspettare qui»). Ciò sembra valere, in particolare, per i verbi _affermare, considerare, credere, ritenere_ e _trovare_, «se il verbo è costruito con predicato dell'oggetto» (Skytte 1983: I 126, da cui si attingono gli esempi): «affermate _di non avere_ un recapito» (Morante) ma: «si è affermato necessario _eseguire_ quelle azioni» (Croce)". 
E nella successiva lista di verbi è scritto: "_sperare_ (anche col solo inf.)".


----------



## dewill

brian8733 said:


> Quando ho corretto la frase di dewill non intendevo che fosse completamente errata da un punto di vista grammaticale.. solo che una costruzione del genere oggigiorno non si fa più (per quanto ne so io ). Infatti in francese si fa ancora ("j'espère faire quelque chose," "j'espère avoir fait quelque chose," ecc. senza "de," anche se, stranamente, si dice "Il est possible _de_ faire quelque chose"!) quindi non mi sorprende che "spero fare qualcosa, spero aver fatto qualcosa" _ad una volta_ si diceva.


 Brian, 
Grazie per esserti chiarito. Ho usato e uso tale frase perchè mi suona più elegante, leggera, migliore stilisticamente. Non credo il francese possa influenzarmi più di tanto.
Ciao.
Dewill


----------



## Danieloid

Necsus said:


> E nella successiva lista di verbi è scritto: "_sperare_ (anche col solo inf.)".


Nella mia beata ignoranza pensavo che "spero non averti svegliato" non fosse uno dei casi in cui il costrutto implicito richiede (talvolta, ecco un'altra parola che mi ha portato fuori strada) la reggenza assoluta senza preposizione. Probabilmente perché non ho ben chiara la differenza tra costrutto esplicito e implicito…


----------



## Necsus

Il costrutto è definito _esplicito_ o _implicito_ in base al modo verbale che viene utilizzato nella proposizione subordinata, _finito_ per le prime (indicativo, congiuntivo, condizionale) e _indefinito_ per le seconde (infinito, participio, gerundio).


----------

